# Chi's TT May 19 Update



## chisharpe (May 27, 2017)

So I have been looking for a sorted TT for about 3 months now my previous car a 530d unfortunately was hit from behind and written off. I bought it back with full intention of getting it back on the road but after looking at the figures it was more sensible just to move on.

So after seeing a bunch of sheds and people who want massive money for a car that still needs work I found this one. its a 2002 BAM engine in Light Silver Metallic Clearcoat LY7W/5B Its got Full Audi SH up to the last service which was done by the mechanic i bought the cars off company. pretty sure he did it but i have recipts to prove the parts and a stamp in the book so im happy.

In the last 12 months the car has had:

Top mounts
Lowering springs all round
2 struts
Both O2 sensors 
Thermostat and Sensor & dipstick :lol: 
Both window switches
Disks lathed and withing tolerances and new pads on the front
new bulbs all round
diff & gearbox oil changed
spark plugs filters ect
bunch of pipes replaced to cure an eml light. 
Refurbished alloys 
Rear ARBs

The guy i bought it off is a mechanic and obvioulsy was a bit of a labour of love but he was a big lad and he said he just needed a bigger car as he couldnt fit his family in anymore which i understand as im 6ft and theres not alot of room in the back with the seat in my position but i have young kids and wifes got a big car so not so much of a problem.

With that said any car you buy is always gonna have a few niggles and these are mine.

Mechanicals:
Cambelt needs changing car has done 48k since it was last changed but its been over 5 years so this is my number one. luckily I have a well known indy near me called JKM in portsmouth so this will be done end of the month. 
Clutch Pedal Switch replacement
Haldex Oil & Filter
Oil & Filter and look at dropping the sump and doing the pickup. 
Fuel Filter
Window switch inside replacement so passenger window drops
Change all the breather hoses and any left that have not already been replaced recently
Wheel Locking nuts as it didnt come with any
Health check @ JKM to make sure theres nothing ive missed

Inside
Climate control Switch cover
Stereo worn so replace with sticker
Remove seats and Vac Everywhere
Clean leather and treat drivers seat bolster for wear
New mats
remove old five oaks sticker rear windscreen
Detail Clean Inside
Fit arm rest

Outside
Front bumper laquer peel at top (smart repair)
Clay bar clean and machine polish
Remove wheels and clean inside arch and suspension components 
Clean engine bay

Lots to do but once these are all sorted

Mods:
Front seat splitter Painted gloss metal black
Front grill Painted Gloss metalic Black
Install USB Charging and Bluetooth unit
performance front and rear brake pads braided lines
Remap.
Pollybush the car

Daydream wishlist:
TTS front Bumper
Blistein Shocks all round with New Springs
Clutch & Flywheel replacement
Posche Boxter Calipers Or Seat Leon calipers and disks














































This was my list when i bought the car

Slush fund always make sure I have £600+ incase turbo/engine/gearbox/clutch flywheel failure Done

Cambelt + waterpump and serpentine belt Done
Turbo intake pipe Done
Check replace DV Done existing one fine might sell 008 forge
Check replace MAf Will get this done when i see WAK
replace all PCV pipework with silicone or replacements Nearly finished now just waiting on my brake servo hose and it will all be fitted
Smoke test and fix any other pipes (booked to be done once pcv replace)
Fuel filter  Done
Oil service Done
Code car to light and spec i want Done
Clean out all arches Hammermite everything. 
Sort Passenger door switch module Done
Sort out worn radio buttons Done
Fit Cruise Control Aquired but not fitted
Replace Climate switch
Replace Clutch Switch Done
Get mats
Get Parcel Shelf
Sort out wear on drivers boulster

Smart repairs
Paint on drivers sill
Paint on front bumper

(wants)
Honeycomb Grill
More silicone inside the engine
Clean engine bay and remove charge pipe manifold and rocker and paint with crackle high temp paint. 
Remove Headlights tint orange reflector black
Front Splitter
Get battery cover and manifold cover

(day dreams)
Porsche 997 calipers with Alpha disks redrilled
V6 front bumper
Red Leather
3'' Downpipe


----------



## chisharpe (May 27, 2017)

So after my road trip yesterday I decided to have a go at coding a few bits for the car as I've got Vagcom because the wife used to own a beetle.

So currently my car had none of the coded central locking options and also the dashpod needs were not alluminated all the time. this is something i really like as when you drive in a tunnel ect or as its getting dusk it helps.

So I wanted all the central locking options.

1. Windows open/close - The comfort feature allowing windows to be opened or closed by holding the lock/unlock on the key fob.
2. Autolock - The car will lock when you reach 15km/h and unlock when you pull the key from the ignition 
3. Alarm confirmation beep - a very subtle beep when the alarm is correctly armed
4. Double press unlock - the drivers door only will unlock on the first press of the remote, 2nd press will unlock both doors.

To do this if you have vcds you:

Select control module
Module 35 Central Locking
Right hand side of the screen that comes up Recode 07
Then someone has handily made a little bit of decode software which can be found here http://www.wak-tt.com/vagcom/vagcomclcoding.htm credit to whoever did it.
Then put your number in software coding leave the workshop code and then press do it.
turn the ignition off and test.

It took me a couple of tries but i now have always illuminated needles. Alarm beep double press unlock Autolock and comfort windows 

Nice and simple and didnt cost me anything.

While I was at it I read the codes again & nothing so very happy

Chi.


----------



## chisharpe (May 27, 2017)

Took a trip to Audi today because although I had the service book I had no idea what had been done to the car.

Suffice to say the owner didn't scrimp and used Audi all the way through


----------



## chisharpe (May 27, 2017)

So my current car seat doesn't fit in the TT & my mrs is not happy with the current purchase. So after a bit of searching on here it looks like most people have said the Britax Duo ISO Fix is the seat to go with as it first well. As luck would have it someone close to me was selling one so I jumped in the car thismonrning and grabbed it. Removed the covers gave it a quick wash and it was good to go.

After having a look through the manual it said only cars from 03 had the ISO fix and I didn't have any cut outs in my seats so I thoroughlt it would be belt only. So I googled if you could retrofit these and it said the a lot of U.K. Based card from 2000 had this fitted as standard so I had a look at what a ISO fix bracket looks like and boom I have them. So I fitted it all up properly today and gave it a test. My daughter is behind me in a booster and my youngest is behind the passenger as there is more room.



All in and as safe as I can make it



Really pleased with how secure the isofix feels.


----------



## chisharpe (May 27, 2017)

Hi guys so i asked on here and hoggy kindly told me how to do this. but there didnt seem to be a write up about it so I thought i would do a really short one for anyone looking to do this in the future.

The symptom I was seeing my Revs increase when I pressed the clutch in when driving the car on hard boost. This can be linked to many things including leaks but for me it was this and a few other people. so ive you have recently had a clutch pedal failure or you have had the clutch changed or are just experiencing what I said it would be a good idea to replace this.

However If anyone on here has VCDS and has this problem you can check if the switch is working correctly by going

Engine Controller 01
Measuring Blocks 08
In Group Type 066 
Go

When the Clutch is Depressed it will show as 100 when not it will show as 000 if its doing this then you know its working.

Ok so lets start off, we cant get to the switch because there is a panel in the way luckily this is a 5 minute job getting this off.

First.










Unscrew the 3 Torx Screws I have marked in red

Next










Remove the fuse box panel and remove these 4 Torx screws

Next










Now we can remove the lower panel. this will come away with a tug. it is held on by clips now so a bit of force and it will come away.

You will need to remove the head light height adjuster cable the lights cable and the OBD port cable then you can remove the bottom panel from the car. you will now have access to the switch.

Next










Remove the electrical cable from the clutch pedal switch by pushing in the clips and pulling away from the switch. after that all you need to do is rotate the switch 90 degrees anti clockwise and pull the switch towards you and it should come out fine.

Please note do not depress the new switch plunger as it will not spring back and you will need a new switch.

Now just replace the Switch in the reverse way you put it back in and refit the rest and your done.

Take your car for a test drive and check everything's working.

Chi


----------



## SiW (Apr 20, 2017)

chisharpe said:


> So my current car seat doesn't fit in the TT & my mrs is not happy with the current purchase. So after a bit of searching on here it looks like most people have said the Britax Duo ISO Fix is the seat to go with as it first well. As luck would have it someone close to me was selling one so I jumped in the car thismonrning and grabbed it. Removed the covers gave it a quick wash and it was good to go.
> 
> After having a look through the manual it said only cars from 03 had the ISO fix and I didn't have any cut outs in my seats so I thoroughlt it would be belt only. So I googled if you could retrofit these and it said the a lot of U.K. Based card from 2000 had this fitted as standard so I had a look at what a ISO fix bracket looks like and boom I have them. So I fitted it all up properly today and gave it a test. My daughter is behind me in a booster and my youngest is behind the passenger as there is more room.
> 
> ...


One of my plus points for the TT was isofix but our car seat didn't fit either (too high).

Means only the oldest gets to go in it on their booster!

Simon


----------



## chisharpe (May 27, 2017)

SiW said:


> chisharpe said:
> 
> 
> > Really pleased with how secure the isofix feels.
> ...


Bet the little one didnt like that :lol:

I managed to sell my current seat and pay for the other one so I didnt make a loss.


----------



## SiW (Apr 20, 2017)

The youngest (18months) didn't notice which is good. Just means I need to use the family wagon with them both rather than the TT 

Interestingly the oldest, who gets travel sick easily, preferred the TT than the previous BMW Mini Cooper. At least the leather would be easier to clean!

Simon


----------



## chisharpe (May 27, 2017)

So the radio has been bugging me since I got it so I managed to grab a radio on eBay cheap with better buttons than mine. So I set about today to fix it. I masked up and sprayed two of the bottoms which were gone as then fixed the others slightly and changed all the buttons over. It's not perfect now but its a lot better than it was. And it cost me £7







Excuse the missing climate control button I'm currently praying I find a cheap unit the nobs on as £23 at the stealers is a joke for a bit of plastic


----------



## SiW (Apr 20, 2017)

chisharpe said:


> So the radio has been bugging me since I got it so I managed to grab a radio on eBay cheap with better buttons than mine. So I set about today to fix it. I masked up and sprayed two of the bottoms which were gone as then fixed the others slightly and changed all the buttons over. It's not perfect now but its a lot better than it was. And it cost me £7
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Check the breakers on eBay.

Saying that they want £25 for new parcel shelf fixing screws which is crazy but think I need new a new boot hatch trim panel which they screw into as there is currently nothing for them to screw into tightly.

Simon


----------



## Van Well (Apr 8, 2017)

Great write up on replacing the clutch switch. I did mine a few weeks ago. Getting the lower dash panel off is fairly easy..... putting it back in place, that's the hard part :lol:

Luckily, after much swearing and no success, I left it off and got my DIS LCD screen replaced because it was toast. The guy that did the job pulling the instrument pod out for the repair also put everything back together for me, including that panel. He's done a few over the years :wink:


----------



## chisharpe (May 27, 2017)

Thanks yeah it can be a bit awkward but least you didn't have to do it


----------



## chisharpe (May 27, 2017)

So while going over these hoses on the car I've found a split from the tip to the hockey puck so i looked into Audi and they wanted £180 badger 5 was £150 creations £110 eBay special £45 or a second hand one was £25 but likely that would split again. In the end luckily enough a forge tip came up on eBay and nabbed it for £50. 



Not the colour I wanted but much cheaper than slot of the alternatives.

While I was at it I've decided to replace my whole pcv with silicone and do the hard pipe repair kit. Now I've ordered a bunch of bits and silicone to replace this but all the silicone stuff if coming from China and I have next week off so I've decided to remove the pcv for now and vent down the engine with some filters like I know a few on here do. For me it will be short term as I want a fully working pcv but it's gonna take 6-8 weeks for me to get the parts I want. Also I'm gonna send some hoses off the pcv to be made as it's a lot cheaper than the forge or creations counterparts and with the pcv bits off I can send them all off to be remade.

So I've ordered 
2m 19mm hose 
2 mini oil breather filters 
13mm silicone hose .5m 
Bunch of jubilee clips 
19mm billet bung.

I will get some pictures up once I've deleted it all.

As for the car I'm yet to decide on a grill I want but I didn't like he Quattro badge or chrome badge so whipped it off and scored it up with some wet and dry and gave it 4 coats of satin black. Much better imo but I'm pretty sure I'm gonna go honeycomb front grill with chrome rings but we will see


----------



## chisharpe (May 27, 2017)

So I finally got round to fitting my TIP today. bought myself a decent set of side cutters and it made the job easy. took about an hour and half all in all with me taking my time and working out where everything went and then having to go get some new jubilee clips.

The tip came out pretty well I removed the airbox first for more access. undid the jubilee on the turbo then undid the DV then the Hockey puck and last was this pipe thing that i dont know what does :lol:









what do you think of my tip :lol:

ive checked it all over and this was the only place its split the rest is in pretty good condition. surprising for the mileage and it still had the single use hose clips so i dont think its been changed in its life.



you may have noticed the orange on the plastic pipe going to my hockey puck. thats silicone fusing tape as its got a crack in it (i've ordered another one) but it will hold for now.



all fitted wanna get a new jubilee clip for the air box. does anyone know the correct size?

Also I managed to get a new Cambelt fitted. While it was in the garage i decided to go along and have a look. i also wanted to see the state the belt was in as it was last recorded to be done at 78k and its done 60k since then (thank god i didnt think i could do this on my drive what a nightmare job it looks like. not for the hobby mechanic unless you have lots of time) he said the belt looked ok but was sensible to change it. also while i was there i saw the serpentine belt which didnt look great so i jumped over to GSF and grabbed one for them to replace my old one with.













So a few £££ spent this month but i bought the car cheap knowing these bits would need doing. gonna change the oil and the this week and then hope my pvc pipework turns up so i can renew the whole of the pcv system.


----------



## chisharpe (May 27, 2017)

If had a crack in it which I repaired with self fusing silicone tape while I ordered the part. This part is £50 from audi. But can be had for as little as £5 online. The one I got is meant for the golf engine but it fits absolutely fine.

This is what you are looking for

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/362002153955

Note this can be had for much cheaper elsewhere. You can go for a silicone version but I managed to get mine for £3. :lol: with a long wait.

I hope this helps some of you guys with leaks like me.


----------



## chisharpe (May 27, 2017)

Repaired my door micro switch tonight so finally if i open the passenger door it doesnt re lock the car very simple. bought the switch from china just took ages to come!


----------



## chisharpe (May 27, 2017)

Well thought i better update this

Firstly when i bought the car there were more perished pipes on it than good ones! and this car was repaired and serviced through audi all its life :lol:

anyways I proceeded to replace all of the pcv system. I didnt want to use a catch can in the end so decided to replace eveything with silicone.

Que the plastic elbow comming off the sump snapping in my hand leaving the rest there for me try and get out. in the end I took the inlet manifold off which was actually quite simple if a bit daunting.










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## chisharpe (May 27, 2017)

after this I a bunch of other pipes for silicone variants all different colours but they were much more economic than buying them brand new thats for sure! I also replaced the forge tip I bought for a SFS 3" one and stuck on a s2000 filter I actually quite like the sound if it is a little boy racer.










as you can see horrible! but to be fair when the engine covers are on you cant see a thing really. one thing i will change is the s2000 filter is being swapped out for a jetex i have picked up.

i also got hold of a liquid guage and had a bit of fun with that! my car produced very good stock results unfortunately i cant find a photo but it was pulling 225 without the above mods which i was very happy with. I then did a run with the 3" tip and a s2000 filter and it went to this.


















not bad 12hp gain over stock. 2bhp at the bottom :lol:


----------



## chisharpe (May 27, 2017)

Next up with the cold weather this was happening too often for my liking! :lol:










Shitty halfords battery! it had lasted 5 years as i still had the recipt in the book i got when i bought the car and it failed 60 days after it ran out of warranty :twisted: Ive since been to eurocarparts and picked up a new one and am happy to report im no longer late for work!


----------



## chisharpe (May 27, 2017)

So with Mot time comming up I decided I should tackle the monster grumble comming from the front end along with the fact that my headlight washers did naff all when you pressed the stalk.

first up was the wheel bearing.

I purchased these two bits of kit

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NEW-16PC-AXL ... 2749.l2649

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/23pc-Wheel-Be ... 2749.l2649

I also managed to get an 18" breaker bar as my one snapped! and a 6 ft pole.

So i went out first to tacke the job of getting the hub nut off and this happened










Cue lots of swearing then i realised that it was a 17mm item and i could put it i a 17mm socket :lol:

so thats what i did! with the 18" breaker bar attached to a 6ft pole it was still tough to move the bolt but move it did eventually only a tad then I jacked the car up wheel off and then undid the rest. for a good write up check out John-H write up its excellent viewtopic.php?f=2&t=909193










one thing i will say is do not do this job without a slide hammer it will not work trust me lol. slide hammer to about 1 minute to get the hub off. as for the hub i chose to buy a new hub and bearing at the same time. The bearing I used was from GSF with there 50% off discount and the hub was from ebay

so after getting it all back together i took it for a test drive and guess what it sounded exactly the same!!!!! :x I changed the wrong bloody bearing. I then jacked the car up and checked all the wheels which i really should of originally but i was dead set it was the drivers side! anyways after checking there was slight play on the passenger side so off it came and this is what i was greeted with once the bearing were out.


















Nice and fucked!

so once all back together the noise has gone thankfully!


----------



## chisharpe (May 27, 2017)

onto the headlight washers. These are accessed by taking off the passenger wheel arch with some tox bolts. and two 10mm bolts for the washer bottle. easier if you have some longer 10mm sockets. once this was off the bottom pump is the headlight pump. anyways had a good look at mine and the connections were corroded. So i replaced it with a new pump and bobs your fathers brother! i had headlight washers :mrgreen:


----------



## chisharpe (May 27, 2017)

so with the mot done its time to spend some more money on the car.

I decided a while back I was going to replace the turbo and clutch by pulling the engine as its a kind of two birds with one stone job so i started looking into hybrid turbos.

Now BBT offer a hybrid K418t and its about £775 at the moment with him being vat less
Aet offer one for over £1000 which along with a badger 5 manifold and a bunch of other mods has done 400hp which our own tom can attest to.

I actually wanted to build my own hybrid turbo so i did a bunch of research which im happy to fill anyone in if there tempted and wanna pm me. basically i worked out that I could build a hybrid turbo the similar to a BBT 2015 model for around £300 with machining and an uprated actuator or something similar to the current hybrids for around £400 this is fully balanced and built.

while doing this i was obviously looking at hybrid turbos for sale and I bagged one on ebay second hand. when it came it was clearly not a hybrid turbo and just had billet compressor so that was sent back after this I managed to bag a 2015 BBT kt418 for a great price which was already ported and ready to go.


























I've also acquired some other parts:
600mm Wellycooler FMIC
Bosch EV14 52lb 550cc fuel injectors 
3" Decat

once these arrive ill get some pictures up!

The idea is to fit everything at the same time and run it up to wak and get it tuned to 300 or similar. then over the winter aquire a forged engine and get a badger 5 manifold from china port it and then run it back to wak and retune.

the engine goal is a usable 330-350bhp WMI with be the last thing added more than likely around the time of putting the new engine in.

things i still need
Dogbone mount polybushed
all washers gaskets ect
Luk clutch & dmf I may go smf im not sure at the moment though


----------



## chisharpe (May 27, 2017)

The other thing I didn't mention is when my old turbo comes out obviously as long as it's serviceable I'm going to build my own hybrid sell it for cost to someone whose willing to try it and see what kind of power it makes. If it does what I think it should then anyone who's willing to get there hands dirty could have a very good hybrid for a third of the price of some.


----------



## outdoor stevie (Nov 24, 2013)

Are you doing all this on your driveway or have you a luxury garage to work in? Good thread so keep posting and loads of pictures please!

Stevie


----------



## chisharpe (May 27, 2017)

outdoor stevie said:


> Are you doing all this on your driveway or have you a luxury garage to work in? Good thread so keep posting and loads of pictures please!
> 
> Stevie


thanks stevie

Ive done everything on drive but the engine swap im renting a space in a mates unit as its covered and i can use tools and cherry picker which i dont have. :lol:


----------



## chisharpe (May 27, 2017)

Ok so onward with the build. Lots of research done a few bit

After Debating for ages with a few people who know far more than i do about these engines I have decided while the engine is out I might Forge the engine. I'm very fortunate and lucky enough to have an old friend who build a Stroker GTX2867R. It made 363bhp on bill rollers with a cast manifold and internal wastegate which was holding it back but it was build a few years ago now. So he has done this before and has taken out my anxiety for doing something myself for the first time.

Im going to add the list of parts and costs that I have aquired them for, This is not going to be a build that has a never ending budget and especially if you have looked into this like I have you will know that there is always something else you can upgrade and before you know it your into ££££'s of pounds and you have a monster engine that revs to 10k and does 600bhp but i dont want that.

So the plan is remove the engine remove the head have the cylinder head cleaned and refurbished skimmed and get the guides done where needed along with stem seals. I will not be upgrading to supertech incol valves not if we get the head off and the exhaust valves are completely fucked then i might shell out for some but we will cross that bridge if and when we come to it. the guide power for this build is 330bhp+ and lots of torque i doubt i can go further without wmi and im currently looking into water meth but this car is a daily driver and im not sure i want to be continuously filling a tank all the time aswell as putting petrol in the car so id rather get the most usable power while keeping the EGT's down to a sensible level. (the car will not be tracked it will be a fast road car. does it need this kind of power, not really but i love that feeling of the loud pedal) this should be helped by the fact im going to be using a ported chinafold which i will be porting myself I do however have a machining shop who is willing to do the work but a few guys have done it themselves and it will save a bit of £ for something else.

The pistons will be cleaned and re-used. from research these can be used for till about 500bhp and then it gets a bit iffy so plenty for my needs however contrary to popular belief they are not forged but are made very well. I toyed with the idea of not changing the rings and just gaping them as the car makes good compression but after much debate and for the price of rings its just not worth not doing also I was scared to hone the bore with the crank still in but from watching lots of videos and reading other threads of 1.8ts who have done this and speaking to few people that have im confident that it can be done. obviously this is not a perfect way of doing things and in an ideal world the crank would be removed and the engine sent off to be honed and chemically cleaned.

The oil pump will be visually checked and replaced it needed. I more than likely will replace this either way. VVT will be kept a new VVT is over £400 from the dealing and i currently have no issues with mine so the old saying if it aint broke comes to mind here.

All the gaskets on the car that i can get to will be changed on the car that i can get to. ill be using std bolts for the head and using an elring head gaskets for the rest. Im not going with ARP bolts as the price compared to the price of std bolts well outweighs it.

Now rods. Ok so we all have heard the debates about rifle drilling ect and non. well im of the opinion if the oe version has it theres a reason so thats what im gonna do. if it works without them more for you and im sure it does but a little bit more lube never hurt anyone :lol:

As for waterpump cambelt ect mine was replaced back in july-aug so is less than a year old and only done around 3000 miles so it will be reused

List of parts and prices

Cylinder Head Work This will be carried out by a local company that comes with good reviews from a few locals i know http://www.bandaengineering.net/they are located in portsmouth which is 6 miles from me so easy to get to and they are very competitively priced. I have been quoted £150 to
=Cylinder head skimmed
=Cylinder head cleaned
=New valve stem seals
=Guides done

Piston rings are GÖTZE rings, i've been told these are the rings Audi used but tbh alot of guys on the turbo forum have used them without any issues £60

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/4-Set-coated ... 1438.l2649

Also the laser cylinder hone tool

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Laser-2070-E ... SwPGlZ4K0j

Big End Bearings are going to be ACL bearings I aquired mine from another source for £45 but you can get them from badger direct here and this is where i was going to get mine

http://badger5.biz/epages/3927bc2c-6485 ... ace_Bigend

Rods Ill be using are Pro-Race Engineering Rifle drilled rods

http://www.prorace-engineering.com/Pro- ... 144X20.htm
They come with ARP bolts

£350

Gaskets and bolts

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VW-Audi-Seat ... 1438.l2649

£72

All of this comes to £677

New oil will be used as will be some tescos mineral oil to run it for the first few miles. Im going to reuse the coolant as it was fully replaced when the cambelt was done. & i currently have 15ltrs of fully synthetic from a few deals that have come up along with a full service kit.

the special head tools and ring compressors ect will be borrowed so no need to buy new.

So thats as far as ive got all parts have been ordered and should be here in the next few weeks

Thanks for reading [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## outdoor stevie (Nov 24, 2013)

Excellent work there, nice to see it done on a normal budget and not costing shocking money, smashing.

Stevie


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

Subscribed


----------



## J4CKO (Sep 11, 2010)

Watching this with interest.

Keep us posted.


----------



## desertstorm (Apr 25, 2017)

Liking the look of this. Why did you decide to use the Pro Race engineering Rods?. 
I was looking at the ZRP rods supplied by TSR

http://www.tsr-performance.com/webshop/ ... internals/


----------



## Jools TT (Jan 21, 2017)

Good luck with the build chris , hope it all works out and fingers crossed the dreaded "Buy cheap buy twice " doesn't bite you like it did me [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## chisharpe (May 27, 2017)

desertstorm said:


> Liking the look of this. Why did you decide to use the Pro Race engineering Rods?.
> I was looking at the ZRP rods supplied by TSR
> 
> http://www.tsr-performance.com/webshop/ ... internals/


Purely on price and reviews. Others have used without problems and they are rifle drilled they zrps are good. I've looked long at different forged rods and they are very similar apart from I.e have a slightly different casting. So it was a case of so I pay £50 or £100 or £200 more just for a name. Originally I was going to go max speeding but it deffo got to me about the rifle drilling and then These were the right price


----------



## chisharpe (May 27, 2017)

Jools TT said:


> Good luck with the build chris , hope it all works out and fingers crossed the dreaded "Buy cheap buy twice " doesn't bite you like it did me [smiley=bigcry.gif]


I don't think any of the parts I've bought are cheap for the build but the fact it isn't a ground up build does add some risks but there calculated :wink:


----------



## Jools TT (Jan 21, 2017)

chisharpe said:


> Jools TT said:
> 
> 
> > Good luck with the build chris , hope it all works out and fingers crossed the dreaded "Buy cheap buy twice " doesn't bite you like it did me [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> ...


Either way hope it has a happy inexpensive ending :wink:


----------



## chisharpe (May 27, 2017)

Jools TT said:


> chisharpe said:
> 
> 
> > Jools TT said:
> ...


Me too :lol:


----------



## chisharpe (May 27, 2017)

outdoor stevie said:


> Excellent work there, nice to see it done on a normal budget and not costing shocking money, smashing.
> 
> Stevie


cheers stevie hopefully it wont be too bad but if i wasnt doing it myself i would 100% pick up an already forged engine on the big turbo facebook forum they come up quite often for 1200-1600 that have been built from the ground up and have good headwork.


----------



## Jools TT (Jan 21, 2017)

chisharpe said:


> outdoor stevie said:
> 
> 
> > Excellent work there, nice to see it done on a normal budget and not costing shocking money, smashing.
> ...


I hear you but i'm always a bit dubious why people are selling a £3k engine build for half the price with no mileage or just ran in  
But then that's just me :wink:


----------



## chisharpe (May 27, 2017)

Managed to source some more parts now.

Picked up these










OZ Superturismo GT 18x8 ET 35

They are an absolute state i dont think one part of the rim is not curbed but I will be refurbishing them. I've done a few wheels before so will have some fun getting them done.

Mine are currently for sale in the for sale part of the TT forum if your interested :lol:

I also managed to get my hands on the Elanor part for our cars :lol:

A V6 Bumper










It arrived today and ive taken off all the grills to give a good degrease and clean and I dropped the bare bumper off to my sprayer to get painted. with any luck it will be on the car by the middle of next week. :mrgreen:

didnt get it for a bad price aswell and it came with the bumper brackets so if anyones got a how to to remove and fit the bumper that would be much appreciated so i dont go in blind.

On other news I picked up a cylinder head cheap because I want to try and keep my car off the road for as little time as possible so plan was get a spare cylinder head and get it rebuilt ready to go on the car and then sell my own one. well like with any plans we have had a bump. I won this on ebay for £51 a genuine BAM head with cam cover and exhaust manifold. unfortunately what they failed to state is that it has bent valves on cylinder one and the exhaust valves have seen much better days. so currently dealing with this through ebay. one thing i will say is DAMN that things heavy!


----------



## desertstorm (Apr 25, 2017)

Ebay can be great for bargains but there are some losers on there pedalling rubbish. Hope you get your money back and don't lose out with this. I have seen some very nice expensive alloys on Ebay that are well wrecked and they still want strong money for them. If they could drive the car and avoid kerbs they may have got some reasonable money for the wheels.


----------



## chisharpe (May 27, 2017)

desertstorm said:


> Ebay can be great for bargains but there are some losers on there pedalling rubbish. Hope you get your money back and don't lose out with this. I have seen some very nice expensive alloys on Ebay that are well wrecked and they still want strong money for them. If they could drive the car and avoid kerbs they may have got some reasonable money for the wheels.


I managed to get these for £200 which I still feel was strong money for the condition lol but there £1000 wheels and I wanted them badly a refurbed set with tyres will go from 600 up so don't feel I was bent over too much. Paying what I payed for the bumper even though it was a good price made me feel bent over lol.

As for the head hopefully ebay will see sense and let me return the item as the seller seems to think he sold it to me in perfect condition [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## chisharpe (May 27, 2017)

Ok so had the day off so decided to have a go at refurbing these OZ alloys. Now I'm going for diy here so and I will get them powder coated eventually so this is a stop gap so.

Step 1 get your shit wheel










Step 2 admire the curbing on the alloys










Step 3 start to sand. I used 120 grit here










Step 4 sand lots until you are happy that you can't be arsed anymore and that no one is going to look that close

Then use the cardboard from the sandpaper packet and make the alloy a nice crown.










Step 5 spray the wheels with primer this will be the coat to show you where you fucked up and where you need to add filler and where you need to sand down more.










Step 6 leave to dry for a few hours










That's as far as I've got with 1 alloy :lol:


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

It'll be worth the graft when finished, keep up the good work


----------



## chisharpe (May 27, 2017)

Delta4 said:


> It'll be worth the graft when finished, keep up the good work


Cheers.

Sanding some of the primer down and some filler then sprayed the top coat



















Just need to wait for the wheel to dry so I can sand off some imperfections then another coat before I can laquer it


----------



## desertstorm (Apr 25, 2017)

As long as the wheels haven't got really big chunks out of them or have flat spots/ cracks they can come up quite well. 
They are a quality light / strong wheel so if it's only superficial scaring they should work well.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Nice wheel choice [smiley=thumbsup.gif] looking forward to seeing them on your TT . I have 2 sets ,both in poor condition when bought used , had them refurbed one set in gunmetal and the other anthracite


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Good job sir 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chisharpe (May 27, 2017)

conlechi said:


> Nice wheel choice [smiley=thumbsup.gif] looking forward to seeing them on your TT . I have 2 sets ,both in poor condition when bought used , had them refurbed one set in gunmetal and the other anthracite


They both look so good! I've gone for anthracite. Yours and MattyR made me want and know these wheels were right for a TT


----------



## chisharpe (May 27, 2017)

desertstorm said:


> As long as the wheels haven't got really big chunks out of them or have flat spots/ cracks they can come up quite well.
> They are a quality light / strong wheel so if it's only superficial scaring they should work well.


Hopefully they won't be perfect but I will get them professionally done later on for sure.

Sprayed a couple of coats tonight










Colour is really nice


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

chisharpe said:


> conlechi said:
> 
> 
> > Nice wheel choice [smiley=thumbsup.gif] looking forward to seeing them on your TT . I have 2 sets ,both in poor condition when bought used , had them refurbed one set in gunmetal and the other anthracite
> ...


MattyR's an old friend of mine , seeing his oz's influenced my choice as well


----------



## chisharpe (May 27, 2017)

One done only another 3 to go


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

chisharpe said:


> One done only another 3 to go


Nice work 8)


----------



## chisharpe (May 27, 2017)

So decided to weigh the wheels.

Audi TT Genuine Wheel with Michelin Pilot Sport Tyre 22.8kg










Oz Superturismo GT wheel with Michelin Pilot Sport Tyre 20.2Kg










2.6KG difference between the two so 10.4KG weight loss but obviously this is un-sprung weight, I have no idea on the science of spung vs un-sprung but I know it's of benefit :lol:


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

That looks spot on sir 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## desertstorm (Apr 25, 2017)

Reducing unsprung weight is a definite advantage but also reducing the rotational mass by 2kg has a much bigger effect than removing 2kg of static weight.
Taking 10kg of rotational mass off the car has the same effect on acceleration as taking 20-30Kg of static weight out of the car.
The Team dynamics 8.5 x18 wheels on my car with 245/35/18 pilot supersports come in at 21.2Kg, not the lightest but the wheels aren't a silly price.










But if I wanted to go fast in a straight line I would put the TT comps on with 225/45/17 tyre, only 18.9Kg










Lightweight wheels are an easy way to improve handling and performance, unfortunately not always cheaply though.


----------



## chisharpe (May 27, 2017)

desertstorm said:


> Reducing unsprung weight is a definite advantage but also reducing the rotational mass by 2kg has a much bigger effect than removing 2kg of static weight.
> Taking 10kg of rotational mass off the car has the same effect on acceleration as taking 20-30Kg of static weight out of the car.
> The Team dynamics 8.5 x18 wheels on my car with 245/35/18 pilot supersports come in at 21.2Kg, not the lightest but the wheels aren't a silly price.
> 
> ...


not a bad upgrade then


----------



## chisharpe (May 27, 2017)

Some more progress. Finally got the tyres switched over from my other wheels to these, the tyre guy managed to get 3 perfect but one got scratched which fucked me off no end but hey ho just have to sand it down and do it again, for new ive touched it up. Also Managed to get my bumper painted. took alot longer than expected and also the hindered by the fact that I couldn't pick the bumper up in my car and had to use the wifes. it still needs a good flat and polish but the painter wanted it on the car when I did it.

So with it pissing down with rain I thought I would have a crack at getting the bumper on :lol:

Very easy great video here for how to get the old one off.Just make sure you have a long socket and some allen key shaped torx for the V6 bumper brackets as they are on the inside and I couldnt get my socket torx on them.






So old bumper off










Bumper bracket










Bumper Bracket removed










Grab your new bumper










Slide it on :lol:










then do it up and put everything back together loads of fun in the pouring rain, but a very easy job










And then finished with the new wheels. I need to repaint my calipers as they were done before I got the car and look like they were done a while ago.










One bonus of getting my bumper done is my painter needed his phone repaired and as i repair iphones as a side line hes going to spray my duck tail for me in phantom black if i repair his phone. so win win for me.

Chi.


----------



## chisharpe (May 27, 2017)

and if your wondering that car in the background is my old E39 530d which got written off and im still breaking it

Had M5 interior fully coded M5 brakes Bumpers ect, Was a lovely car


----------



## desertstorm (Apr 25, 2017)

Looking good, There aren't many things I don't like about playing with cars. But the one that really gets me down is doing it in the rain. When you are under a car it's always at the place where water is dripping on you. Looking forward to the nights getting longer and weather improving. Typical bank holiday weekend weather, cold and wet.


----------



## Jools TT (Jan 21, 2017)

looking good chris and nice progress , reminds me I need to get my v6 bumper painted , its been sat in the garage 6 months


----------



## chisharpe (May 27, 2017)

Cheers guys front looks loads better now


----------



## chisharpe (May 27, 2017)

Few bits arrives thismorning so through I would crack on.

Bought a poly bush kit for the dogbone mount a while ago and I was just going to take mine off and do it but as with anything you have never done before I didn't know how long it would take. As it goes it didn't take long at all.

Pulled it apart drilled out the old bush and the insert is plastic so that was cracked with a chisel and out it popped. Then I used the bush kit I bought to do my hub bearings to put the new one in went perfect and extremely easy.

So quick clean and a few coats of some cheap spray paint I got on clearance and were good.



















So in other news my lip spoiler turned up. Word of warning to anyone who buys one of these. They do not fit well and will neeed sanding to acquire a good fit. These are dry pictures obviously and unfortunately rain stopped play so more sanding will be required before I'm happy with it. I've decided I'm going to get it painted phantom black same as a QS.




























Gonna drop it over to the sprayer on Friday so should be done late next week. :twisted: then it will be tiger seal time

I went to see a pair of bucket seats last night with the intention of buying them and getting them reupholstered only took a pic of one.




























Unfortunately they were too small for me. I know there supposed to hold you well but they were digging into my lats and it wasn't comfortable  don't want to have to drive to GSM to try a bunch of seats. Gonna have to measure myself and go from there I think they would of looked nice. Even made some brackets last night at work :lol:


----------



## chisharpe (May 27, 2017)

conlechi said:


> chisharpe said:
> 
> 
> > One done only another 3 to go
> ...


What seats you rocking I'n your car?


----------



## chisharpe (May 27, 2017)

Only small bits to update today. Now the wheels are done I wanted to put the decals back on them like this










Luckily enough there are a few companies that do these so i messaged a few and did a bit of research and found a guy online that does all kinds of decals. very quick delivery and a great price too










Got a few days off comming up soon so going to tackle putting these on wish me luck :lol:

In other news I picked up a new cylinder head. this one no bent valves, so when its time i will be sending it in for a light refurbish have the guides done for piece of mind and the seats cut and a skim. Also the spoiler is currently at the paint shop and ill be getting it fitted by them. So plan is go down Thursday after work and have the spoiler fitted 

I also managed to knock my rear license plate lights while getting something out the car and it broke the tab, im quite glad i did because there was some surface rust there, so im going to sand it back primer it and paint it, as its not an area you see it just want to protect it. Apparently eurocarparts do a set for £18 for both of them but before i knew that i ordered some LED ones as they were not a bad price.

Chi.


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Looks how I want my car


----------



## BrianB (Apr 15, 2016)

"So in other news my lip spoiler turned up. Word of warning to anyone who buys one of these. They do not fit well and will neeed sanding to acquire a good fit. These are dry pictures obviously and unfortunately rain stopped play so more sanding will be required before I'm happy with it. I've decided I'm going to get it painted phantom black same as a QS"

If you don't mind me asking where did you get the lip spoiler from?


----------



## chisharpe (May 27, 2017)

BrianB said:


> "So in other news my lip spoiler turned up. Word of warning to anyone who buys one of these. They do not fit well and will neeed sanding to acquire a good fit. These are dry pictures obviously and unfortunately rain stopped play so more sanding will be required before I'm happy with it. I've decided I'm going to get it painted phantom black same as a QS"
> 
> If you don't mind me asking where did you get the lip spoiler from?


Ebay. Well I got it off someone on here but it's ebay. Can get them for about £75 delivered.


----------



## chisharpe (May 27, 2017)

HOGG said:


> Looks how I want my car


Cheers. These v6 bumpers ain't cheap


----------



## Pukmeister (Dec 27, 2017)

chisharpe said:


> HOGG said:
> 
> 
> > Looks how I want my car
> ...


Mine was free, came with the car.


----------



## BrianB (Apr 15, 2016)

chisharpe said:


> BrianB said:
> 
> 
> > "So in other news my lip spoiler turned up. Word of warning to anyone who buys one of these. They do not fit well and will neeed sanding to acquire a good fit. These are dry pictures obviously and unfortunately rain stopped play so more sanding will be required before I'm happy with it. I've decided I'm going to get it painted phantom black same as a QS"
> ...


Thanks, I have seen one by maxton design and there picture comes up on some of the ebay spoiler extensions I've seen as well.


----------



## chisharpe (May 27, 2017)

Got the newly painted spoiler fitted today. Phantom black




























Managed to get it to fit a lot better lots of sanding.

Tiger sealed on.


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Cool


----------



## chisharpe (May 27, 2017)

HOGG said:


> Cool


Thanks 8)


----------



## chisharpe (May 27, 2017)

Had a few minutes this evening so I whipped the wheels off to fit the oz decals. They are very good if I was to criticise them I would say the racing writing is a bit bigger than the one that was on there before but without a comparrison you would never know. So out with a sponge credit card and a Disney ruler I got off my daughter :lol:




























Also some pictures of th spoiler without masking tape exuse the car it needs a clean



















Last thing on the list today was the rear license plate lights rubbed the area down and sprayed it with primer then top coat. Should do for now




























So couple of jobs well done.

Need to paint my calipers next


----------



## chisharpe (May 27, 2017)

Well a bit of an engine update.

Things have moved along well as i said before i got another head now I managed to source a bottom end which has forged rods in it already. this is going to be rebuilt but ill use the rods.



















My friend who is helping me build the engine also had a few spare parts left over so ive managed to get some brand new oem rings for a great price










Shit is starting to get real. :lol:

Chi.


----------



## chisharpe (May 27, 2017)

having an absolute nightmare with the engine block. its been refused to be delivered by hermes and parcelforce. guy used a courier today and when the guy came he wanted my wife to help get it off the truck. my wife is very slender and weighs around 8st so would never be able to pick this thing up. ended up with a big argument with the guy on the phone and him taking it away. I was at work so obviously couldn't help. so pretty pissed off if im honest as i wanted to start breaking it down this weekend.


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

The courier should'nt have taken the job on in the first place without knowing how he was going to get it off the truck let alone having the cheek to ask your wife for help.


----------



## chisharpe (May 27, 2017)

Delta4 said:


> The courier should'nt have taken the job on in the first place without knowing how he was going to get it off the truck let alone having the cheek to ask your wife for help.


exactly.

and the boss was supposed to ring the person who organised the courier and they didn't so I'm guessing nothing is going to happen now till monday :evil:


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Have it delivered to your work


----------



## chisharpe (May 27, 2017)

HOGG said:


> Have it delivered to your work


sorted now getting delivered tuesday before work. :twisted:


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

excited much


----------



## chisharpe (May 27, 2017)

Wow well, its been a year since I updated this!

I've got a different job so a lot less time on my hands.

So whats happened then? well the car is now a Cat S :? I had a prang in it (not my fault) and they wrote it off bumper
the bumper needing a respray which should be done this month.

I'm currently deciding to perhaps sell the car on and get myself something else or keep it, i'm really undecided as its (touch wood) been very reliable and I have put a lot of money and effort into it however I could do with a bigger car.

The cars i have been looking at are:

Audi B6 S4
Audi S5
BMW E61 535d
E46 M3

or with finance

BMW 5 series 14/15 plate 330d Sport

[smiley=book2.gif]

Or i may just keep the car :lol:

Hope you are all well

Chi.


----------

